# What Is My 2002 Outback 25Rs Worth In Good Condition?



## BCoutback25rs (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a 2002 Outback 25rs and am considering selling it to purchase a new one. Does anyone have an idea what it is worth? It is in excellent condition and the interior is in like new condition. Thanks

BCoutback25rs


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

The NADA RV book says that a 2002 25RS is worth $8000 retail and $5000 Trade-In ....

But unfortunately I am going to say, that in todays market, with over 600 dealers going out of business this year, and with 1000's of newer trailers being literally given away by dealers to clear their inventory for cash, getting $8K for retail or even $5K for trade-in may be unlikely...

And don't forget -- once the trailer hits the 10 year mark -- regardless of what great shape it is on -- that value plummets drastically -- and for your trailer -- that happens next year...

Best of luck though .... January is the largest buying month for RV's so this is a good time for you to be selling...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The big problem with answering this is the cost difference between regions. I would suggest you search RVUSA listings and see what people are asking. Then set it at least $1k less if you really want to sell...

An alternative if you are looking at a dealer is to ask what their trade in value is. It muddies the water on the cost of the new one, but it does accomplish everything in one transaction. However be careful because they might offer you more in trade in on the old one than you can sell it for privately if they have enough of a markup on the new one.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Nathan said:


> The big problem with answering this is the cost difference between regions. I would suggest you search RVUSA listings and see what people are asking. Then set it at least $1k less if you really want to sell...
> 
> An alternative if you are looking at a dealer is to ask what their trade in value is. It muddies the water on the cost of the new one, but it does accomplish everything in one transaction. However be careful because they might offer you more in trade in on the old one than you can sell it for privately if they have enough of a markup on the new one.


Inquire about the price of a new one before ever mentioning the trade-in to a dealer. RV shows are a great place to shop for a new trailer, and they should start happening soon all over the country. They advertise great prices there, so you will be able to determine how much they are jacking up the price if/when you trade in your 2002 later. But sometimes, one can get really good deals at those shows. And you can play the middle from both ends, with all the competing dealerships represented there.

But if you're going to sell/trade, I'd do it this year. After it's 10 years old, your trailer will be virtually worthless as a trade-in and you'll do well to get 3K-4K selling it yourself. Sounds like a nice traler that's had a lot of TLC, but that's of little consequence to a dealer. For them, it's business.

Mike


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

We recently have been actively trying to negotiate our 2007 23RS to trade in or sell out right on craigslist. It is not what NADA guide indicates as Ghosty indicated economy still down and dealers are making deals on new ones and not trade in. I checked web sites for used listings and we priced well below. I was shocked at some of the offerings for our 2007. If you get 5 - 8K I would take it and run. We wanted to get rid of the trailer before the next year starts for the other reasons stated on here. 2012's are coming so a lot of dealers were already out of 2010 and making deals on the 11's. We could have waited but a good deal on a new one made up for what we felt insults. Resale is never what we hope it will be but you have to factor in your use of the camper and all the fun. Good luck for your sale.


----------

